# .357 sig practicality



## ochbca (May 20, 2009)

.357 sig

I've had a few co worker looking into buying this round. So i started looking at its performance and i have to say i was impressed. I have always been a .45 guy. I did buy a .40 a few years back and am actually very happy with that round. I was wondering if the sig round had found enough application ( law enforcement or military) that its going to stick around. The reason why i ask is because of the 10mm which seems to be going the way of the dodo. I'd hate to buy something that became a reload only or extemely expensive round to get. :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 40 S&W will be around for ever. As long as that holds true you have a steady supply of sig brass. I do not ever shoot any of my sig brass in my Glock. I only use 40 brass necked down. Loaded ammo may get hard to find every now and then but if you reload it is not a problem at all.

I also have a 10mm and starline makes great brass for it.

Chuck Norris eats beef jerky and craps gunpowder. Then, he uses that gunpowder to make a bullet, which he uses to kill a cow and make more beef jerky. Some people refer to this as the "Circle of Life."


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The 357 Sig has actually been around since the late 90's, but in the early 00's it has caught on in LE as a fad with agencies that want to try something different. That's not really a knock as it's how most LE ammo and sidearms get their start. For example. NDHP dropped their S&W 45's for Sigs (engraved with the NDHP emblem on the slide) in 357 Sig....

Basically the 357 Sig delivers is 357 Magnum level performance in a semi-auto.

My reservations on the round are two:

A: It's a bottle necked case, which makes me very nervous in a self defense handgun...

B: Most importantly, it hasn't been around/on the street long enough to have established a stopping track record. Personally, if I'm going to bet my life on a handgun (I share Matthew Quigley's view of them and much prefer shotguns or rifles) I will only carry a bellygun in a caliber with a street proven track record. So being, my issue gun is a Glock 40 S&W with 180 grain Hydrashoks, my personal & preferred weapon is a Kimber Custom Shop Raptor II in 45ACP with 230 grain Hydrashoks...


----------

